

Ask HN: Where are the complete PRISM slides? - captn3m0

The WP report mentions PRISM being described on a 41 slide presentation. Both Guardian and WP have only shared the first 4 slides only. Both the reports hardly mention any facts that are not mentioned in those 4 slides. It makes me put my tinfoil hat on, and wonder where are those rest of the slides? Is there a valid reason behind this hedging?
======
gbuddha
The documents that are released by anonymous are hosted at:
[http://thedocs.hostzi.com](http://thedocs.hostzi.com) It includes a 47 slide
presentation also.

